# Best Small Towns for family life in Ontario



## Bimbam77 (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi there

This is my first post. My husband & I are trying to research a move to Canada for us and our young family of 3 children. My husband can claim citizenship & would be applying for a local police force (he currently serves in the PSNI- so the availability of jobs will be the biggest influence on where we might end up). But i would really appreciate the benefit of peoples experience to assist our research.

We've been looking at Ontario as its location would make it easier to make trips home/family visiting and it seems to get all the seasons which is what we want. We will, of course, make a trip before any permanent move to get a feel for the area we might move to. I'm thinking small towns might be best suited to us as that is what we're coming from, comfortable with &, I think, the best environment for a young family to grow up in. 

Also, one of our main reasons for making the move is financial. We think Canada could provide us with a better quality of life on a policemans salary than what Northern Ireland does.

Please feel free to pick holes on anything I've said. My research has a long way to go! Any advice will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

I heard there's a hiring freeze in a couple of police zones here, so maybe first try to find out where they are still hiring?


----------



## Bimbam77 (Mar 11, 2012)

EVHB said:


> I heard there's a hiring freeze in a couple of police zones here, so maybe first try to find out where they are still hiring?


Thanks, my husband is always keeping an eye on this. We wouldn't expect our move to happen any sooner than the next 18-24 months by the time we would plan an initial trip over and organise a move. In the meantime, I want to have researched a number of small towns. Also, as far as we can tell the Ontario police won't make a commitment to where the job is offered until the training is completed- so we would new to be at the ready when an offer would come.


----------

